# Hey i'm new :)



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello!

My name is Carly - i have just bought an Audi TT 225 (Mk1) in Avus silver & im loving it!

I am from Leicester 

Hope you like!





































Put your sun glasses on...

BAM!



















Let the progress begin lol


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice 1st post [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Welcome to the TTF, hope you enjoy your new motor! 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club.

Membership starts from only £15 and unlocks this sites full features, including the Marketplace section
and Private Messaging.

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## R4CS (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks lovely, welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice!

Welcome


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum.

Avus Silver looks sooooo good!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8) red is so daring
Steve


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! I know the red is daring.. i bought the car with the intention of swapping leather with someone! But then i fell in love with it..


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

red leather is the best!! i love mine


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks 

Where do people post progress threads on here?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Heya 

Lurrrv the leather!
People normally post progress threads in the mk1 section!

Look forward to see it


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I think it's a great colour combination - keep the leather!

Welcome to the forum. The car looks in great condition and I'm sure we're all looking forward to seeing what you're planning to do with it.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome, you car looks very nice, post in the mark 1 section to show progress, mods etc etc


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Carly, Welcome to the forum


----------



## PAULYTT (Feb 5, 2012)

welcome and hello


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

OMG! I love it!


----------

